# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Наслаждение.

## Мина Гаркер

......

----------


## Мина Гаркер

Хуже чем здесь? Боюсь представить что это может быть..
Напишу если смогу. Гы)

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Я никогда не получала оргазм с мужчиной но мысли о собственной кончине не просто возбуждают меня и будоражат,   это ощущение схоже с оргазмом..таким сладким и нежным.


  Значит оргазм всё-таки был  :Smile: 



> А я умру молодой и красивой и пошли все на*уй.


  Простите, а сколько вам лет?

----------


## 4ёрный

moz, +100500

----------


## Человек из будущего

Я ходил босиком по снегу, и чуть не отморозил ноги, потом на костре чуть не пожарил их ) воняло смоленой свиньёй ) волосы на ногах горели, горели мои трусы потому что я был ещё и мокрый из речки. Я и есть грязная свинья ) Так самокритично. :Big Grin:

----------


## Человек из будущего

Ничего странного, пока я жив, мне нужен функциональный организм, и как я буду ходить без ног? а когда меня не будет, тогда уже покуй будет. Здесь логика проста, либо сразу на небо, либо не навреди, потому что тут и так тяжело жить. Если у тебя душка хватает, почему ты еще здесь? И хватит умничать, и доё@ываться до всех, тут таких философов форум и целая тележка ).

----------


## Мина Гаркер

> Я ходил босиком по снегу, и чуть не отморозил ноги, потом на костре чуть не пожарил их ) воняло смоленой свиньёй ) волосы на ногах горели, горели мои трусы потому что я был ещё и мокрый из речки. Я и есть грязная свинья ) Так самокритично.


 Повеселил)))

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Тогда точно не пойду босиком теперь))  Парни не ругайтесь


  А ты хотела босиком по снегу походить? Ну так лето же, вот ты нашла время поговорить о хождении босиком по снегу в самую жару )

----------

